# Horse Dies from stud chain.



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

This is making the rounds on FB and I thought I'd share, since this is one of the warnings I'm a bit unsure about. 

CHAIN LEAD SHANK TRAGEDY

I see a lot of people saying to not use a chain with a nylon halter without a breakaway. But to me it seems like if you are using a chain, then you don't want a breakaway if you need it for control. 

To me it seems like teaching a horse not to panic and rear if it gets its foot caught is more appropriate. All my horses have been trained to stand quietly if they get trapped and all the horses I've worked with learn this skill. 

But I have only used a stud chain a few times, so I'm not well versed in them, so I thought I'd post this and get the safety run down from the experts.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I was always taught to tie a loop in the chain so this doesn't happen. Sure, it's a freak accident and probably not one you will hear again for a few years but when I do use a chain and it doesn't need to go over the nose, I just put a loop in so nothing overly stupid can happen.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Idrivetrotters said:


> I was always taught to tie a loop in the chain so this doesn't happen. Sure, it's a freak accident and probably not one you will hear again for a few years but when I do use a chain and it doesn't need to go over the nose, I just put a loop in so nothing overly stupid can happen.


that was with a loop. It got its foot caught in the loop


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

See I never looped for that reason, something could easily be caught in it.

So sad


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I think you misunderstood, they just doubled the chain, but if you double the chain and then wrap them in a tie, it closes that loop and makes it very very difficult for a horse to get caught up in it. The accident one was basically an oval, while the method I describe causes a figure 8 so that makes the area too small for a horse to get their hoof caught up in.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Very sad, RIP poor gelding


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Horse had a nylon halter on, and owner wasn't paying attention. More on them than on a piece of tack.

People were up in arms over "should have had on a breakaway"..but they don't realize that even those may not break if the pull isn't sufficient to break tab.

I used chain shanks for years, no problems with them, however I configured them.



This could have happened with a rope lead, just as easily.

This is simply handler error.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

IMO they're attacking a stud shank to cover up owner negligence. One day I was practicing with my boy with the chain under the nose, I ground tied and was doing something by his back leg. He reached with his hind leg to scratch him face and stepped on a short part of the lead when he put his foot down. I was between this leg and his head and he came WITH the pressure and hit me with his head, knocking me down. If he pulled away he could have hurt himself. Do I blame "that horrible stud chain"? No. I blame myself. I should have unclipped it before I fiddled with him, and it could have been way worse. Sometimes people don't have that chance and someone/thing dies or gets hurt. That's the way things go.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Will also add, a friend of mine had his horse in a tight fitting rope halter, she scratched with her back leg and got the leg stuck under the poll part. She died after fighting in the barn overnight. She broke her neck. He flat out told everyone it was his fault for not teaching pressure yielding properly, and took full blame for it. I've tied three of my colts legs together to see what he'd do: he laid on the ground calmly and looked at me expecting me to come fix his problem. I've fiddled with ropes and things enough for him to know that pressure from all angles means to just stop and stay, instead of fight.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldn't say the owner was negligent, I think this is just a really, really, bad stroke of luck! Could step have been taken to prevent this? Yeah, but hind sight is always 20/20. I really feel for the owner. I couldn't imagine watching my horse flail around like that, snap his neck, then break a hip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It was a freak accident, as Slidestop says, hindsight is 20 20. Love how we are so quick to blame an owner, especially when we have a thread running asking what rules do you break, where we all admit that basic safety guidelines are things we often overlook.

I don't know, and I really don't want to try, what Gibbs would do if he stepped in a loop, I know for sure if he steps on his lead he will just move his foot, while keeping his head down, but if something is pulling behind his fetlock asking for foot up, while trying to give to the pressure on the halter, I don't know, I'm guessing he would be OK, but at the same time he is a horse, and as much as he is well trained, sometimes he will melt down over stupid things. Same as I am a logical person well trained, but can still startle when I glance the dried up stalk from the top of a tomato on the counter, because it looks like a spider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I watched a horse rip his ear off with a rope halter tied to a trailer one time. If a horse can hurt themselves on something, you bet that they will.

There could have been preventative measures. It is an unfortunate situation. My heart goes out to the owner who I am sure is in a bad place right now as we couch jockey and belittle her for a mistake that cost her best friend's life.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I apologize if my post seemed like I was blaming this owner! I didn't read the thread yet and assumed it was an article on how horrible stud shanks are. That was a horrible accident, and as others have said, accidents happen way too quickly.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

The fact is that horses are an accident waiting to happen 24/7. We can take precautions and try to minimize risk, but these freak accidents are going to happen no matter how careful you are.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I've done that plenty. I hate having a giant piece of metal to bop me/the horse.

I went to do it an my new boss said "oh don't do it that way. I never do it.. I saw a horse deglove his leg." Guess that would be the happy ending?

It's not about what type of halter. That's irrelevant.

I will continue to do it my way but carefully.

I also worked at a barn where if the horse had a chain you used it. Maybe a little extra work when the horse doesn't need it but if the horse doesn't need it then it is inactive and at least it's up and out of the way.

As far as horses getting caught in halters... halters should not be left on even if the horse yields to pressure. OK great she yielded then she's stuck in that position all night? Maybe not dead but crippled.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You can wrap a horse in bubble wrap and put him in a padded stall to keep him from hurting himself. He will eat the padding and the wrap and colic and die. 

Horses only think of 2 things: 

What can I eat?

And.....

How can I kill myself today?

Very sad accident and shoulda, coulda, woulda, always applies after the fact.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It was an accident that need not have happened and could have been prevented, I didn't see it so much as an attack on stud chains but a warning about not using them without sufficient caution - the right time and situation
Horses will always find ways to hurt themselves so no point making it easy for them by being sloppy in the way you handle and manage them


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

You can never have too many nylon or rope halters. You just never know when you can use the spare ones and this was a situation where the owner could have used it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> You can never have too many nylon or rope halters. You just never know when you can use the spare ones and this was a situation where the owner could have used it.


Why, she had a halter on her horse, this about a lead rope with a chain on, not the halter.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Why, she had a halter on her horse, this about a lead rope with a chain on, not the halter.


But she was looking for a lead and didnt have one. Its always good to have extra halters and leads. Never know when you may need it.

Its really unfortunate she didnt have access to a lead, would have saved this poor horses life.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Never tie a horse with a rope halter. A friend lost her 3 yr old when sent for training. She told the trainer the colt had never been tied. He did, colt sat back. suddenly jumped forward to relieve the pain, face hit the wall and snapped his neck. This is more common that we hear. If my horse has to wear a halter, it may be a flat nylon one but instead of buckling it I tie a string thro the hole and buckle. For me, it's hard to break but if I can break it so can the horse. I never tie the rope halter knot. Instead I put a knot in the poll strap and slip it thro the loop. It might slip thro if strained but it makes it easier to get the halter off in a pinch.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> But she was looking for a lead and didnt have one. Its always good to have extra halters and leads. Never know when you may need it.
> 
> Its really unfortunate she didnt have access to a lead, would have saved this poor horses life.


If you put it that way however, the simple act of clipping the chain straight on the halter could have saved this horse.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

"Karen" is an idiot. "Looking around for a lead"...(and not finding any)--what the fudge?!?!?
If you are boarding and don't know where your lead is, MAYBE, just MAYBE you should grab the halter and lead your horse back in his stall THAT way!!!!
Did someone take her lead? Did she never own one, and just borrow the tack she needed? Whose stud chain lead was it, anyway?
Does Karen tie her dog up with the leash attached to a choke chain? I walk MY dogs with a choke chain, sometimes to our local post office, and the reHOOK the leash to their COLLARS to tie them up while I go inside.
Stud chains are meant to try and control an out of control horse, to lead a stud past mares in heat, when he hasn't been taught manners around mares in heat, which CAN be done. They have NO USE for a finished horse and limited use to even control an out of control horse, since horses that are freaking have a very high tolerance for pain, which is why twitches rarely work.
WHAT a shame. Good horse owned by a stupid human. SO sad.
Everybody STILL asks me why I use a quick release knot EVERY time, and why I just run the crownpiece through the pin of the buckle and never fully buckle it. I've had my heart attack accidents, and I got my horses out of them without being thrown and dead.
I also do NOT own any stud chain leads!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Saddlebag said:


> Never tie a horse with a rope halter. A friend lost her 3 yr old when sent for training. She told the trainer the colt had never been tied. He did, colt sat back. suddenly jumped forward to relieve the pain, face hit the wall and snapped his neck. This is more common that we hear. If my horse has to wear a halter, it may be a flat nylon one but instead of buckling it I tie a string thro the hole and buckle. For me, it's hard to break but if I can break it so can the horse. I never tie the rope halter knot. Instead I put a knot in the poll strap and slip it thro the loop. It might slip thro if strained but it makes it easier to get the halter off in a pinch.


I used rope a lot at the old barn cause everyone there used rope and they all said its better than nylon cause they cant break free from it. I was also told to only use rope for ground work. Horses will respond better with rope because of the pressure points whereas in a nylon they can easily ignore ques because it doesnt apply pressure when they resist.

Even the trainers used rope when tying, which was surprising.

At the new barn i no longer use the rope. Nylon only and if i need to get her into a rope for groundwork, i switch them when shes untid but i find i almost never need to use the rope halter even when in the arena as my mare responds just as well when in the nylon halter. 

I still like rope because its a lot more compact and lighter on their heads, but it also takes longer to put on and take off. Nylon is quick, one buckle and its undone. No need for loops. I prefer nylon now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I might have the unpopular opinion here, but it's never safe to hand-graze with a stud chain. If she wanted to spend time with her horse, she should have taken the time to find an actual leadrope. She rushed it, and there were consequences.

That's worse than hand-grazing with reins over the horse's neck. At least those break.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> If you put it that way however, the simple act of clipping the chain straight on the halter could have saved this horse.


It said in the article that she attached the lead onto the horses halter. Am I wrong?

I think the mistake was her (when leading him back to his stall) allowing him to eat grass. It also doesnt say specifically when the chain got wrapped around his back foot but im curious how this even happened.

I feel so bad for the poor horse. This is gut wrenching to hear.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> *It said in the article that she attached the lead onto the horses halter. Am I wrong?*
> 
> I think the mistake was her (when leading him back to his stall) allowing him to eat grass. It also doesnt say specifically when the chain got wrapped around his back foot but im curious how this even happened.
> 
> I feel so bad for the poor horse. This is gut wrenching to hear.


If you read it again, she ran it through the halter, and clipped it back onto itself, creating a loop.

What the person you quoted was suggesting is to literally clip it directly on the halter.

What another poster suggested was figure eighting it, so there was no loop big enough to get caught.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Skyseternalangel said:


> If you read it again, she ran it through the halter, and clipped it back onto itself, creating a loop.
> 
> What the person you quoted was suggesting is to literally clip it directly on the halter.
> 
> What another poster suggested was figure eighting it, so there was no loop big enough to get caught.


Oh ok. So sounds to me like had she not grazed him after, he would still be alive today. Im guessing when he grazes, she lead the chain down to the ground, low enough so he could accidentally get the chain wrapped around his back foot.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It does not specify which hoof, but either or. Very sad.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Palomine said:


> This could have happened with a rope lead, just as easily.
> 
> This is simply handler error.


Yes and this is why I NEVER EVER let the lead touch the ground when hand grazing my mare. I USED to but what ive learned is that it only takes 1/10th of a second for your horse to run at something or quickly move before that rope is wrapped or caught up around one of their legs. And yes you can get them to woah to get the leg uncaught from the lead but like this accident has shown, you just never know whats going to happen or how the horse is going to react as soon as they realize they have their leg tangled.

At the old barn, I would often see boarders who would sit on the grass while thier horse grazes and they just have their lead laying on the grass like a hose. If that horse was to take off, they could easily trip over the lead. Sitting on the grass just makes the reaction time worse for the handler. 

One of the boarders at the old barn, this past summer, she had to go into the barn to get something. She figured she wasnt going to be long so she tied her pony to a paddock fence. But the lead was touching the floor. This floor also had grass so of course he put his head down to eat. He ended up turning around and got his back leg caught up in the lead. He panicked and freaked out (heavy breathing and all) didnt know what was around his back leg, and he tried to free himself by pulling his head back. Well the halter and lead got so tight that he was very lucky he didnt break his back leg or flip over (which he just about did). All his paddock neighbours immediately sensed he was panicking and were on alert. He had major rope burn on that back leg from the lead being so tight around his leg but easily could have flipped over or broke a leg, the lead was that tight.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have seen accidents happen. I have seen a horse seriously injured enough to be euthanised in a tying accident. 
The horse was tied for the farrier. He was wearing an old leather halter, tied to a piece of sisal twine with an old frayed rope. The very experienced farrier had removed the front shoe and went to pick the foot back up. For some reason the horse threw his head up and sat back but didn't pull back as in to fight to get free. The horse went down and in doing so smashed his head badly. Something should have broken but nothing did. 

I had bought a load of horses from Eire, I turned them out after an arduous journey and because I didn't know then left leather halters on them. One mare had a broken throat lash on her halter. She was also lame behind. It was only when I was looking at her leg to see why she was lame that I realised that she had obviously scratched her head with her back foot and got the heel of her shoe caught in the throat lash as some was caught in the heel of the shoe. 

We all have done things we have regretted afterwards if we have been around horses for long enough. Could it have been prevented? Yes of course it could have been. Will anyone from that barn make the same mistake? Bet they do not.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

While I understand the desire to analyze what happened in this situation, it shouldn't be about attributing blame. The article clearly expressed that this "Karen" wanted to share her story so others would know not to do this. I don't use a shank lead, but I've seen people do this with the loop on the chain and I appreciate knowing the risks. The only times I've ever hand-grazed was with a rope lead and I was standing right there making sure the rope was not on the ground. Still, in a moment of distraction, things can happen. This is a good reminder to stay vigilant and eliminate as many risks as possible.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> While I understand the desire to analyze what happened in this situation, it shouldn't be about attributing blame. The article clearly expressed that this "Karen" wanted to share her story so others would know not to do this. I don't use a shank lead, but I've seen people do this with the loop on the chain and I appreciate knowing the risks. The only times I've ever hand-grazed was with a rope lead and I was standing right there making sure the rope was not on the ground. Still, in a moment of distraction, things can happen. This is a good reminder to stay vigilant and eliminate as many risks as possible.


Im glad to hear that Im not overly paranoid just because I will never let the lead touch the ground when hand grazing. 

Same goes for when tying them in the barn. I always tie with little slack, but enough for the horse to turn their head free, but NEVER to the ground!

It made me cringe when at the old barn, horses would be tied with so much slack in the lead that they could easily get it caught up around one of thier legs. 

I know the reason why boarders did this was cause they were feeding grain usually and so their horse had enough slack in the lead to put thier head down to the ground to eat while they go do something else. 

I never feed my mare from the ground when tied simply cause I dont want that much slack in the lead.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

very sad for the owner and the horse. accidents do happen. It is easy to criticize when someone makes a mistake or does something we do not agree with. 
I have one stud chain lead and only use it with the draft mix who has a tendency to ignore me. 
I use mainly nylon halters and they will tear loose at the buckle when horses pull back hard enough.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Yes and this is why I NEVER EVER let the lead touch the ground when hand grazing my mare. I USED to but what ive learned is that it only takes 1/10th of a second for your horse to run at something or quickly move before that rope is wrapped or caught up around one of their legs. And yes you can get them to woah to get the leg uncaught from the lead but like this accident has shown, you just never know whats going to happen or how the horse is going to react as soon as they realize they have their leg tangled.
> 
> At the old barn, I would often see boarders who would sit on the grass while thier horse grazes and they just have their lead laying on the grass like a hose. If that horse was to take off, they could easily trip over the lead. Sitting on the grass just makes the reaction time worse for the handler.
> 
> One of the boarders at the old barn, this past summer, she had to go into the barn to get something. She figured she wasnt going to be long so she tied her pony to a paddock fence. But the lead was touching the floor. This floor also had grass so of course he put his head down to eat. He ended up turning around and got his back leg caught up in the lead. He panicked and freaked out (heavy breathing and all) didnt know what was around his back leg, and he tried to free himself by pulling his head back. Well the halter and lead got so tight that he was very lucky he didnt break his back leg or flip over (which he just about did). All his paddock neighbours immediately sensed he was panicking and were on alert. He had major rope burn on that back leg from the lead being so tight around his leg but easily could have flipped over or broke a leg, the lead was that tight.


When I tie I tie up high and tight, so no legs can get over the lead and no head can go down. However I will sit on the ground and completely let go of the lead rope. That way I do have some control of he strays too far, I just reach and grab the rope. He's stepped on it a hundred times, but he's sensible enough to not yank away, just keep walking and grazing. I also used a drag rope when I taught him to be lead.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It does not specify which hoof, but either or. Very sad.


 Sounds to me that instead of stepping on the lead with a front foot, the horse put his front foot in the loop

I am not blaming the owner because we all have done things that could have resulted in an accident. I have seen people loop chain leads plenty of times, never saw any point in it, and in this case if she hadn't done it but used it like a regular lead this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Will also add, a friend of mine had his horse in a tight fitting rope halter, she scratched with her back leg and got the leg stuck under the poll part. She died after fighting in the barn overnight. She broke her neck. He flat out told everyone it was his fault for not teaching pressure yielding properly, and took full blame for it. I've tied three of my colts legs together to see what he'd do: he laid on the ground calmly and looked at me expecting me to come fix his problem. I've fiddled with ropes and things enough for him to know that pressure from all angles means to just stop and stay, instead of fight.


I know many horses that are taught to yield to pressure that would panic in an unusual situation like this. It isn't the training it I sleaving a halter on that is to blame.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

stevenson said:


> very sad for the owner and the horse. accidents do happen. It is easy to criticize when someone makes a mistake or does something we do not agree with.
> I have one stud chain lead and only use it with the draft mix who has a tendency to ignore me.
> I use mainly nylon halters and they will tear loose at the buckle when horses pull back hard enough.


Nylon are the most dangerous as they are the hardest to break. Many people have said the buckles didn't break.


----------



## MomH (Sep 27, 2015)

The only chain shank I use holds the gate closed very nicely, and we've never had a horse harmed by it.
I don't like leaving halters on horses in pasture, although some on property do for different reasons (hard to catch, tied for feeding, etc.), and I am always saying NEVER leave a rope halter on a horse, PERIOD. And yes, I use rope halters frequently. My horse is trained to give to pressure, as is any horse I work with. When training a horse to tie, with a rope halter, I am there and the horse is not actually tied. I use a longer rope in such a way that the horse thinks it is tied, but I have the rope in my hand and in control. 
*All it takes is a split second of lapsed attention and a horrible accident can happen. And that's about it.*


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Textan49 said:


> Sounds to me that instead of stepping on the lead with a front foot, the horse put his front foot in the loop


yeah, exactly



> I am not blaming the owner because we all have done things that could have resulted in an accident. I have seen people loop chain leads plenty of times, never saw any point in it, and in this case if she hadn't done it but used it like a regular lead this wouldn't have happened.


It sounds like I'm blaming the owner but it's more I'm sad she was so eager to hand graze her horse that instead of taking time to find her own leadrope, she just grabbed any old one which happened to have a chain on it.... and then thinking that was cool to hand graze a horse in.

~~

Re the nylon halters, I rarely use mine anymore. One, they are usually too small... and yes my horse can break them, but he might sprain his neck before that happens. And I rather he not do that.

Leather is what I use, and it's easy to clean. I just don't leave it sitting outside.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> When I tie I tie up high and tight, so no legs can get over the lead and no head can go down. However I will sit on the ground and completely let go of the lead rope. That way I do have some control of he strays too far, I just reach and grab the rope. He's stepped on it a hundred times, but he's sensible enough to not yank away, just keep walking and grazing. I also used a drag rope when I taught him to be lead.


I use a quick release knot as well


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> Yes and this is why I NEVER EVER let the lead touch the ground when hand grazing my mare. I USED to but what ive learned is that it only takes 1/10th of a second for your horse to run at something or quickly move before that rope is wrapped or caught up around one of their legs.


I couldn't let this post go unanswered.
*You are missing a GREAT opportunity to desensitize your horse. * Perhaps you haven't read when I posted how a Welsh Pony Farm (now closed) who also bred, used to train their yearlings to tie. I saw something like 15 yearlings turned out in an outside pen, haltered, with stout leads attached and Dragging. Every time the horse stepped on a lead he/she would pull back, but they soon figured out that they themselves were stepping on the lead and they could CONTROL being restricted. No HUMAN had to be holding on, and no HUMAN would get hurt. The SAME thing HAPPENS WHEN YOUR HORSE, WHILE HAND GRAZING, steps on his lead. You do need to be careful NOT to stand right next to your horse's head because he may initially snap his head up, but you should always be aware of where you place your body next to your horse, anyway. I have trained my two geldings to drop their head for the lead rope (which I often use to catch and lead), OR the halter. We are working on keeping the head down to the ground for longer periods, BUT, I am aware that either of them may snap his head up, so I do NOT get My head anywhere over the head, because i could get my jaw broken. 


Hoofpic said:


> One of the boarders at the old barn, this past summer, she had to go into 'his floor also had grass so of course he put his head down to eat. He ended up turning around and got his back leg caught up in the lead. He panicked and freaked out (heavy breathing and all) didn't know what was around his back leg, and he tried to free himself by pulling his head back. Well the halter and lead got so tight that he was very lucky he didn't break his back leg or flip over (which he just about did). All his paddock neighbors immediately sensed he was panicking and were on alert. He had major rope burn on that back leg from the lead being so tight around his leg but easily could have flipped over or broke a leg, the lead was that tight.


I trained 20+ horses over the years to a picket pin. It is identical to those screw in pins that people use to attach a lead or chain for a dog, except that you pound them into the ground. they have a figure out swivel and you attach a 15ft-20ft rope and the US Cavalry used them to ground tie. I have used them to graze my horses. Quite often, as they are being trained into this, they get a back foot caught and a rope burn. I ASSURE YOU, the rope burns heal and the foot doesn't fall off! Only show people worry about this.
The MORE OFTEN you plan an activity where the horse gets caught, and YOU, THE HUMAN, "save" them from being restricted, the more trust and leadership is built between the two of you.
I was clearing out my DVR this morning and just watched a Monty Roberts program, retraining a gelding who had be badly abused. Horses absolutely CRAVE leadership. They thoroughly understand the horse leadership and they KNOW that human leadership is different. They also appreciate you as the Benevolent Dictator.
My good mare, almost 18yo, was trained to Civil War Reenacting, bred 4 times and treated very well by the guy who sold her to me, as a 10yo. She has not EVER been abused, but she was rented out at events, but I assure you, only suffered from poor horsemanship. Her previous owner would NOT have allowed an abuser to rent her for a weekend. Our friend, who rented her that final weekend, and tied her up to our picket line, next to my three geldings, was a crummy rider, but kind. A few times she has pushed the front gate open and escaped, and the last time, it was icy, I didn't know how FAR she was going to wander, and really HER safety was at risk, even though she "walked" faster than me and was playing a game with me, in HER mind. When she wandered back into her stall, I whacked her on the rear, and she jumped into the stall and spun around. I MADE my point. Yesterday, I was spot cleaning on the other side of the stall gate (made from a 13' fence gate.) She was standing on top of some poo and working on a flake of hay, and gently pushed her over to get to it. She stopped eating and stood a good 5 minutes after I was done, because she thought I had told her to stop doing what she was doing and stand still for me. THIS is what you get from a horse that has been well trained and not ever abused. She, like my old herd had, had countless hours of training and being exposed to stimuli.
I tie my three horses up to the fence quite often. If they paw, they often step through the lead, even if I have tied it high enough. Then, they WAIT for me to come a release them. Clinton Anderson has exercises in his Method to train for this, too.
I have NEVER felt comfortable sitting down next to ANY of my horses. I think it is always foolhardy, and your horse will inadvertently react to stimuli and forget that you are there. After all, if you were a horse, you wouldn't be in any danger. THAT's when you get hurt.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Sure, your horse is taught to give to pressure... But having its leg stuck inches from its head is likely going to freak out the most well trained horses. No one knows how their horse will react in this situation, and I for one am not willing to find out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, I do. Buster Brown did that to himself last week. He had his head three inches from his knee. But, he paws and gets himself stuck many times, then I have to free him. Heck, Tyke tied himself into a pretzel when we stopped at my parents house in July, hot as blazes, and tied all of the four horses to trees in their back yards. DH told him, Sit Down, which he did, and then DH proceeded to untangle the whole mess.
There three things going on here. I hate stud chains, and won't own one, but I didn't know that a horse could and would step through one, so maybe somebody here won't do that.
The next thing is, without training, ANY horse is going to panic when restricted, so maybe you'all will think about adding THIS to your training routine.
Third, Clinton Anderson encorporates THIS kind of training after he lunges for respect and the horse is resting. He overwhelms the horse with stimuli to preVENT injury.
Nobody wants their horse to get caught by a rope and tangled up. NO training can include that freak accident, but THIS one could have been prevented.
I really cannot figure out if this accident was reported to give everyone information about leading and grazing with a stud chain lead. Certainly, if the chain hadn't been doubled the horse would have lived.
I expect all sorts of stupidity from people who learn a little bit about horses and then think they don't need anyone to teach them anymore, so I CAN BELIEVE that "Karen" went searching for a lead rope. I have never done that. When I bid on "Corporal" against the meat market I hadn't planned on buying a horse that day, my second year of horse ownership. I had my trailer, he had a halter, and I had no lead rope, so I made one from baling twine at the sale barn. Does that make me clever or resourceful? Dunno, but I've never killed any of my horses hand grazing them. Btw, he led right in and was never a problem in the trailer despite being green as grass.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I had this conversation with myself the other day. Should I pony my mare with her halter or the leather bridle? I went with the bridle as should she spook and break away, if she steps on the bridle I know the cheekpieces will snap and the bridle will come off. Her halter, probably won't break. Now she was perfectly behaved but you always want to prepare for the what ifs. 

Didn't a horse die while filming the movie flicka because it galloped off, stepped on its lead and broke its neck? 

For that matter we should never use lead shanks because your horse might spook, step on it and break its neck.

Another good question. Which is better? Should you put a new horse in the stall or the pasture. If you choose the stall, the horse could try to jump out the stall door and kill itself. If you choose the pasture he could smash through the fence and kill himself.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That seems a little rude. So someone else has bad luck therefore you are more of an expert than they are? What point are you trying to make? I think baling twine would make a horrible choice... you are saying that is better than getting a lead rope?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The auction was over, tack and supplies are always first, anybody that could have sold me a lead had left. Baling twine was my last resort.
*"Karen"*, if indeed she exists,* should have, as I SAID, grabbed the halter and led her horse back into his stall, and THEN located HER lead rope.*
THIS reminds me of "Fargo", and the disclaimer, "This Story is True," which it wasn't.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

And you did what you need to do. That's fine. I'm just wondering why you used baling twine as a lead, yet are pointing fingers at someone else for using a different lead rope than they usually use. If Karen should have grabbed the halter shouldn't you have done that as well? I'm just not getting your point, sorry.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't believe in a horse traveling in a horse trailer loose. A head under a divider and a panicky horse--he was a green 4yo--and I've got a hurt horse and vet bill.
"Karen" didn't have her own rope?!? Really?!? 
I keep horses in the back yard, so I don't know what it's like to board. I DID read a recent post about changing the good fly spray next to somebody's horse's stall with the crap fly spray, because other boarders kept borrowing it, instead of buying their own. Is that common at boarding facilities, not using your own equipment and just borrowing? Does that include tack, too?
I guess I'm naive about what goes on today at boarding facilities.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sure, there are better types of halters than nylon; sure, she should have found her own lead rope rather than grabbing a random one; no, she shouldn't have let the chain relax on the ground...

But, ultimately, accidents happen. We could take every precaution possible, and they would /still/ happen.
Plus, I don't know a single horse person that is 100% on their game 100% of the time around horses, or has the perfect, most safe, absolute best equipment. We should have/do both of those things, but unfortunately that's simply not realistic.

I'm so sad for this woman and her gelding. ):


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Corporal said:


> I keep horses in the back yard, so I don't know what it's like to board. I DID read a recent post about changing the good fly spray next to somebody's horse's stall with the crap fly spray, because other boarders kept borrowing it, instead of buying their own. Is that common at boarding facilities, not using your own equipment and just borrowing? Does that include tack, too?
> I guess I'm naive about what goes on today at boarding facilities.


It's VERY common.

I had my halter and lead mysteriously disappear at the barn for two months. No one at the barn can use my halter, as it is draft-size and none of the other horses at the barn even come close to having that big of a head. Yet it was completely gone for two straight months. Shortly after I had bought a brand new halter and lead, my BO's husband was helping me look for my halter around the barn again (on the off-chance that someone had "accidentally" picked it up and then put it back where it didn't belong) and he found it hanging on a post in the middle of the property...where it hadn't been when we started looking. Never saw who put it there and no one ever claimed responsibility. 

My good friend had her saddlebags stolen off her saddle _by the BO_!! Who then vehemently denied that they were hers and tried to claim he'd had them for years (even though they were VERY distinctive and she had pics of them on her horse!).


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> I have seen accidents happen. I have seen a horse seriously injured enough to be euthanised in a tying accident.
> The horse was tied for the farrier. He was wearing an old leather halter, tied to a piece of sisal twine with an old frayed rope. The very experienced farrier had removed the front shoe and went to pick the foot back up. For some reason the horse threw his head up and sat back but didn't pull back as in to fight to get free. The horse went down and in doing so smashed his head badly. Something should have broken but nothing did.


I think most of us assume leather will break, but sometimes it does not. I was trail riding with a friend and she got off to open a gate. He horse was wearing roping reins with water loops. A single rein similar to english reins but the ends are tied with leather strips similar to shoe laces. A horse should easily break a strip of leather the thickness of a shoelace, right? 

Well, she wasn't paying attention while getting the gate and her horse put his foot through the reins and promptly panicked, backing up in a circle with his foot through the reins. She got him loose when he stopped backing up after a number of seconds and she was able to undo a snap, but we were both surprised the reins didn't break at the water loops. I guess because the reins were attached to the bit, maybe the horse was giving his head even as he panicked? We both learned a lesson that day though.....always unsnap your reins when you get off.

I had a interesting incident with my colt when he was young. I was getting him used to wearing a saddle in the round pen, and before I knew it, he reached around to inspect the saddle and got his jaw caught in the stirrup! Luckily he didn't panic and I was able to get him loose.

I've desensitized my colt a lot and for whatever reason, he seems to give to pressure instead of fighting it. We've ridden through downed barbed wire fences (hidden in dead grass) more times than I care to admit. And we've been very lucky so far. He just stops and stands there. But ANY one of those incidents could have gone wrong and killed my horse (and maybe me as well). I try to learn from my mistakes and I think the story about the stud chain is a good cautionary tale. I know I will remember it.

Heck, when I first started out with horses I did all sorts of dumb things......like tying my first horse (who had a history of setting back while tied) to a barn door and he almost took it off the hinges. And another time I was hand grazing him and he stuck his foot through a ladder laying on the ground. He got scared and panicked but his foot came out. But what if it hadn't? Yeah, I hate to think about all the things that could have happened. I just try to learn from my mistakes and get wiser the older I get.

Oh, I also witnessed another incident very similar to the stud shank incident, but the horse didn't get injured. A girl was letting her horse graze with the bit in his mouth at a stop on a trail ride and the bit was a western curb bit with a metal connector bar between the shanks. The horse put his foot onto the bar of the bit! Jerked his head up, bent the bar on the bit but was seemingly uninjured. But if his foot didn't come out, it probably would have ended just like the stud shank story.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

We can all point blame but the fact is that it was an accident that costed the owner dearly and she probably feels more guilt then we know and it is something to learn from.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Corporal said:


> I couldn't let this post go unanswered.
> *You are missing a GREAT opportunity to desensitize your horse. * Perhaps you haven't read when I posted how a Welsh Pony Farm (now closed) who also bred, used to train their yearlings to tie. I saw something like 15 yearlings turned out in an outside pen, haltered, with stout leads attached and Dragging. Every time the horse stepped on a lead he/she would pull back, but they soon figured out that they themselves were stepping on the lead and they could CONTROL being restricted. No HUMAN had to be holding on, and no HUMAN would get hurt. The SAME thing HAPPENS WHEN YOUR HORSE, WHILE HAND GRAZING, steps on his lead. You do need to be careful NOT to stand right next to your horse's head because he may initially snap his head up, but you should always be aware of where you place your body next to your horse, anyway. I have trained my two geldings to drop their head for the lead rope (which I often use to catch and lead), OR the halter. We are working on keeping the head down to the ground for longer periods, BUT, I am aware that either of them may snap his head up, so I do NOT get My head anywhere over the head, because i could get my jaw broken.
> .


Agreed, my agistment owner and one of the agistees will leave there horses out in an area by the arena and round yard with halter and leadrope and they will walk around grazing. They can't go anywhere but when they step on the leadrope they simply move there foot and keep going.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Corporal said:


> "Karen" is an idiot. "Looking around for a lead"...(and not finding any)--what the fudge?!?!?
> If you are boarding and don't know where your lead is, MAYBE, just MAYBE you should grab the halter and lead your horse back in his stall THAT way!!!!


Corporal I know you said you were not familiar with boarding so let me add this. I work/board at a low key, with honest to goodness people around. All of our leadropes and halters are up for grabs. No one is particular about who uses whose (if you are then you are expected to keep yours someplace you don't want others to grab from). It's a great system and no one is ever without A lead rope. Still though, stuff happens. They get left on hooks outside, horses reach over their stalls and fling them out windows, owners leave them in tack rooms. Doesn't mean the boarders or management is bad, just that sometimes things get moved around. 

I have a set of stud chain leads for my use as a worker. So I typically use those. I simply don't have the time to go hunt down a long lost lead. It just wouldn't be efficiant when my job depends on how many horses I can bring up and how quickly. 





Corporal said:


> Stud chains are meant to try and control an out of control horse, to lead a stud past mares in heat, when he hasn't been taught manners around mares in heat, which CAN be done. They have NO USE for a finished horse and limited use to even control an out of control horse, since horses that are freaking have a very high tolerance for pain, which is why twitches rarely work.


Stud chains are used for an out of control horse, studs, and as a safety precaution. ALL of my finished horses are taught to lead with one. When I'm at a show I lead even my safest of horses in one. Grant it on a finished horse you should never have to 'Shank' but give a couple of tugs. If I'm bringing a horse up for the vet they have a leadshank on, if I'm showing a horse, they have a chain on. I don't need them 100% of the time all the time but if I have an iota of doubt that the horse will behave then I put one on as a precaution for me and the horse. 

I work in a stallion barn, I have trained a few stallions and I breed one regularly. I can assure you that all of these stallions I have trained to walk passively on a regular lead. Could I breed them or walk them around mares without a stud shank? Yes. Should I? Probably not. It's a matter of safety and with them being 1000# animals I don't think that it's worth it to chance it. Like I said before however, with the lead shank a well broke horse shouldn't need 'shanked' they should just need a couple of tugs with a verbal cue. 

I can also assure you that stud shanks and twitches work. I have had a few horses that were unsafe to start with. They would strike out and charge you to bite (due to human error on the clients part... grrr). I used a stud shank on all of these horses to keep them off of me and be able to safely train them. In ALL cases the first few shanks with that chain set them away from me. Saved my butt and let me effectively and safely train them. 


I think a problem is education. A stud chain is VERY versatile. There are many ways to wrap them so that they don't shank or pull, don't drag or are not a hazard for getting a hoof stuck in. 

In this case I will say that I do a 'tie back'. An old track trainer taught me that when you go to make the loop (chain not in use) wrap the end around the straight end until you have a braid. Ideally this braid should be tight and flat so that the hoof can hit it and step over the rope portion but cannot get through the chain. 

Aside from the wrapping, I teach all of my horses to step on the lead shank, tighten the chain and go still. My two year old for instance is working on this. I will run the chain over his nose in a 'track wrap' (no loops or overhang), I place the droop of the lead on the ground and when he steps on it and tightens the chain I give the cue for him to stop. 

I feel it's invaluable to teach because crap happens, but it's not the stud chains that kill horses. It's people not being educated about them, and thus not educating the horses. 

I do feel sorry for the girl in the story.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Rain Shadow said:


> This is making the rounds on FB and I thought I'd share, since this is one of the warnings I'm a bit unsure about.
> 
> CHAIN LEAD SHANK TRAGEDY
> 
> ...


I only read your original post and not any replies, as I can give you my response just fromt hat article.
Horse does not die from stud shank, but owner stupidity!

First, if you are going to use a stud shank for convenience, just like an ordinary lead shank, all you do is snap the chain into the halter ring
No, knowledgeable people DO NOT DOUBLE THE CHAIN BACk on itself to form a loop. If it is just used like a lead shank, who cares how long it is, and why would you not attach it then, like a normal lead shank,es if you are going to let the horse graze!!!!!
Stupidity caused thaT death, just like those incidents we read about, where someone is dragged to death, often a child unfortunately, where they looped the lead shank around their wrist


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I also use stud shanks, as many of my horses are shown at halter, plus we hand bred our stallions, using one.
I have also been known to be lazy, and grab a stud shank just to lead a horse, if an ordinary lead shank is not available. I then attach that stud shank, as I would any other lead shank, with it just snapped into bottom ring of halter
so what, if the first two feet or so, on that lead is the chain-ain't doing anything!
Maybe those that use rope halters to tie horses , can extrapolate from this incident!
Kids have been dragged to death, looping an ordinary lead shank around their wrist, also a wrong application, so maybe those incident could read 'lead shank causes death of child!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Rainaisabelle said:


> We can all point blame but the fact is that it was an accident that costed the owner dearly and she probably feels more guilt then we know and it is something to learn from.


I feel deeply for her. HOWEVER, many of us may not know it all, but we've been through it and made our mistakes and I, personally, would like other people to benefit from My mistakes, whenever I can help.
I also have been brushed off by newbies, who just want applause and approval from their posts, and don't want to listen to anybody with experience and wisdom. We read their follow up posts that show that the didn't listen to advice and now either have a hurt horse, or a horse out of control, that they now want to sell.
It is ALWAYS the horse that suffers.
Few people can recognize "free diamonds."


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Corporal said:


> I feel deeply for her. HOWEVER, many of us may not know it all, but we've been through it and made our mistakes and I, personally, would like other people to benefit from My mistakes, whenever I can help.
> I also have been brushed off by newbies, who just want applause and approval from their posts, and don't want to listen to anybody with experience and wisdom. We read their follow up posts that show that the didn't listen to advice and now either have a hurt horse, or a horse out of control, that they now want to sell.
> It is ALWAYS the horse that suffers.
> Few people can recognize "free diamonds."


Thats why I said it's something for us to all learn from


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

*Is open tack swapping an east coast habit?*

Is open tack swapping an east coast habit? I've boarded in California, Nevada, and Washington. Everywhere I've kept my horse tack is considered personal property. You wouldn't take someones halter or lead anymore than you would take their saddle or their purse. You can always ask to borrow, but just taking it is a jerk move.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

WestCoasted said:


> Is open tack swapping an east coast habit? I've boarded in California, Nevada, and Washington. Everywhere I've kept my horse tack is considered personal property. You wouldn't take someones halter or lead anymore than you would take their saddle or their purse. You can always ask to borrow, but just taking it is a jerk move.


Who knows, it could have been a friend's lead shank! Probably one she has borrowed and loops a millions times. I've also seen many barns that have communal lead and sometimes halters. Personally, I keep my horse at a small barn where I'm close with everyone. I wouldn't think twice of someone used my halter, lead, lunge line, crop, etc. Nor would I think twice about letting them borrow any of that stuff from me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Smilie said:


> I also use stud shanks, as many of my horses are shown at halter, plus we hand bred our stallions, using one.
> I have also been known to be lazy, and grab a stud shank just to lead a horse, if an ordinary lead shank is not available. I then attach that stud shank, as I would any other lead shank, with it just snapped into bottom ring of halter
> so what, if the first two feet or so, on that lead is the chain-ain't doing anything!
> Maybe those that use rope halters to tie horses , can extrapolate from this incident!
> Kids have been dragged to death, looping an ordinary lead shank around their wrist, also a wrong application, so maybe those incident could read 'lead shank causes death of child!


I do the same thing. I think the title is misleading. The horse didn't die from the shank...the horse died from the way it was used. We have one lead rope w/ a shank and like you said, I just snap it onto the bottom ring and use it like any other lead rope. It's not my first choice of lead ropes, but I don't go out of my way to avoid it, either. I wanted to have one rope w/ a chain in case our horse was ever in a situation where I needed some extra control.



SlideStop said:


> Who knows, it could have been a friend's lead shank! Probably one she has borrowed and loops a millions times. I've also seen many barns that have communal lead and sometimes halters. Personally, I keep my horse at a small barn where I'm close with everyone. I wouldn't think twice of someone used my halter, lead, lunge line, crop, etc. Nor would I think twice about letting them borrow any of that stuff from me!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's common for us to share things, too. I have a large Rubbermaid tote in which I keep all of our stuff, but I'm fine with anyone using it and they know it as long as they put it back. We are rarely there at the same time, which helps.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

One of the reasons i just snap the chain clip on the halter like a normal lead. horses try to kill themselves on everything all the time. i have larnt to bubble wrap things so to speak.

i only borrow tack from people i know well and have permission to borrow and vice versa. dont do it often but it happens.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I witnessed a stud chain accident once when I was a teen. We were at a show and one of the women in our team wanted to tie her horse so it wouldn't roll, but only had her lead rope with a chain on it. She looped the chain, abd left the horse tied. At some point, the horse got her Front leg stuck in the loop, freaked out abd pulled back, broke her leg and somehow managed to flip over her stall door into the isle. With her broken leg still in the chain, she reared, hitting her head on a light fixture and killing herself instantly. 

After seeing that, I've never looped a stud chain. The one I have is it's own piece, so you can connect it to a regular lead rope when you need it, abd take it off when your done using our abd have a regular lead rope in your hands. 

It's not fair to place blame, accidents happen. It could have been avoided, but it happened abd it's sad.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I had a college roommate who borrower my clothes out of my closet, withOUT my permission. I liken it to borrowing tack and halters and brushes and spray, etc.
Some people are going to be cheap and always use YOUR stuff, instead of buying their own.
What about if a horse has a skin problem, and you share it with others? What about breaking your stuff and leaving it in that condition?
There should always be "please" and "thanks" every time you do this.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

For this discussion on using other people's things...

No one uses my things. I paid for them, I take good care of them, and they are typically specialty because Sky is a unique size and of unique proportions AND I invest my money in good quality things.

One person borrowed my horse's halter ONCE and it broke. Never found out who it was, but I found my halter had wandered off one day at this barn I was at.

Not cool guys.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Corporal said:


> I had a college roommate who borrower my clothes out of my closet, withOUT my permission. I liken it to borrowing tack and halters and brushes and spray, etc.
> Some people are going to be cheap and always use YOUR stuff, instead of buying their own.
> What about if a horse has a skin problem, and you share it with others? What about breaking your stuff and leaving it in that condition?
> There should always be "please" and "thanks" every time you do this.





Skyseternalangel said:


> For this discussion on using other people's things...
> 
> No one uses my things. I paid for them, I take good care of them, and they are typically specialty because Sky is a unique size and of unique proportions AND I invest my money in good quality things.
> 
> ...


If you're not fine with others borrowing your tack/etc then that's fine. People should respect your wishes. 

HOWEVER, there are many barns and people who are not particular so long as things are put back and/or taken care of. Having a 'communal pool' of equipment doesn't mean that those people are thieves or inconsiderate, it just means that that's the atmosphere of the barn. 

I know at my barn most of the time we use our own halters, there's just that 1/1,000 case that we grad someone else's too. But we don't go around taking halters or saddles and giving them away or things like that. We use them, take care of them, then put them back. Never had anything go wrong yet so I think it's a good system for my barn.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The thing is that the stud chain did not kill the horse, the misuse of the chain caused the accident. 

When 'accidents' happen hind sight will show that it could have been prevented.


----------

